# Cosmetic restoration



## fooligan (Dec 4, 2017)

Have anybody performed any cosmetic restoration to old school amplifier?
I noticed that many amplifier for sale have chipped or scratched finish.
Anybody offer service to refinish cosmetic such as repainting, re-anodizing and silk-screening?
How much should I expect to pay?


----------

